# Did a nvflash backup but bricked now, can't access APX



## xilunas (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi... I ended up with a brick, unable to boot into anything at all, not even APX mode.

_I followed the instructions and made backup of all the files before that, though_.

After finish with the guide, my device *was working*, but stuck in APX mode after every reboot and the only way to boot further (into fastboot or system) was to go through the command sequence


```
wheelie -r --blob blob.bin<br />
nvflash -r --go
```
So then I started experimenting on my own... Firstly I tried


```
nvflash -r --download 6 boot.blob.LNX
```
Where *boot.blob.LNX* I extracted from boot.blob in the latest CM10 nightly.

After a restart, nothing changed, so I did this


```
<br />
wheelie -r --blob blob.bin<br />
nvflash -r --download 4 bootloader.ebt   # [B]bootloader.ebt[/B] is the file from the backup<br />
nvflash -r --go   # Did this while swiftly pressing PowerDown and went into Fastboot mode only to break everything with the next command<br />
fastboot reboot<br />
```
Since then I don't get any reaction whatsoever when I plug in my tab through USB. Tried both Linux (I completed the guide under Linux, btw) and Windows - they don't even recognise there is a usb device connected. Pressing/holding down on Power, Power+VolumeUp or etc. seems to have no effect. *wheelie* is stuck on


> Waiting for device in APX mode...


Is there hope for me? Is there some other way to get to APX?


----------

